# Question concerning Circuit and mother boards



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2010)

is there a use for the components i remove from the boards?

also what about the solder (sp) is there a point to saving it? i know some solders have silver in them in small amounts

also best ways to remove the components? clipping them off or something else?

thanks in advance for any suggestions or help guys


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a large charcoal grill here,when I am done cooking I have a metal grate that gets placed on top of the coals,then the boards get placed directly on top of that.In a couple of minutes take a long device and try to move a couple of the components.If they move freely the solder is liquid,then I take them with very long hemostats,flip them over and hit the end of the boards into a large filing cabinet drawer.If you have enough coals,its easy to do a hundred pounds of boards in an hour or two.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you in China where that seems to goe on??? There are some very bad things that get released into the atmosphere when you grill up some
computer boards on the "barby"!!!!!

PLEASE don't do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qst42know (Aug 11, 2010)

Not everything poisonous is made safe by fire and certainly not at barbeque temps. 

Many things are more toxic when heated or vaporized. 

Metals like lead, mercury, cadmium, zinc, beryllium, and likely hundreds of chemical compounds from burning plastics.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah that doesnt seem too overly safe.

is there a reason to save these components? any real value to them or junk?

also any insight on the solder? enough silver in most to save? or not worry about it


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2010)

I sell my boards whole,as do a lot of others here.You have to draw the line somewhere as to how far take this hobby or business.

Proper disposal of all wastes should be a number one concern for everybody that wants to try to refine everything.If you have that all under control,then no problem go after every little bit of metal.If you cherry pick the good boards,processors memory and fingers,and sell off all the average boards you shouldn't get in over your head.
I lost the idea of trying to process everything a long time ago.Some of the board buyers pay pretty decent,so you don't have to handle all that waste.And spend your time with the higher yielding items.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Aug 11, 2010)

Triplesinner said:


> yeah that doesnt seem too overly safe.
> 
> is there a reason to save these components? any real value to them or junk?
> 
> also any insight on the solder? enough silver in most to save? or not worry about it



Solder scraps for about $.70 a pound that's about all you should expect.


----------



## Ocean (Sep 21, 2010)

This guy heats up boards on the same grill he eats from?

WOW! THAT'S BEGGING FOR CANCER RITE THUR!


----------



## GrailSeeker (Oct 3, 2010)

Triplesinner said:


> yeah that doesnt seem too overly safe.
> 
> is there a reason to save these components? any real value to them or junk?



Electrolytic caps are good to have around if you work in a relevant field. Other than that, I can't see the reason why someone would want any of them laying around.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow I am not sure how I missed all the replies to this,but all of you have it wrong.I am not incinerating or melting anything.First of all,the "grill" I used is not a grill.It was a very large file cabinet that I filled with charcoal,it was only used once.Second of all the "rack" that I used is not used for my food,it is a dedicated rack that I use for this purpose.Third of all,the boards were only heated long enough to soften the solder so I could depopulate them,nothing different than using a heat gun that thousands of other people use,only I am saving the electricity.
So for clarification,I am not going to end up with cancer nor am I putting poisons into myself,family,or more importantly the atmosphere.
I hope this clears the air.


----------



## Geld Konig (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Triplesinner,

Try to desolder with a heat gun all IC resistor,transistor and so on. See: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-155411538-soprador-termico-pistola-de-ar-quente-completo-300-a-500-_JM
After all part are off board, put the boards over a metal sheet a little inclined. Put the sheet over a stove( gas or electrical) and all solder ( Pb & Sn plus Ag or Au) will fall into a container. Do NOT breath the fumes.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can not see any difference between that what mic is doing and recommendation to use heat gun. You may control temperature by using heat gun but only to certain limit but this can be achieved with using grill type heater. He mentioned that he is putting metal plate between flames or "glow" and boards. I see no reason to compare this to China stories or cancer scare... Hundreds or thousands of people doing refining as hobby have no problem to mix reagents in buckets in gardens using AR, nitric, chlorine, mercury... Mic did not said he is incinerating boards so I see no problem with what he is doing. Same fumes are produced as when soldering or desoldering components by any electronic manufacturer or hobbyist.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> I can not see any difference between that what mic is doing and recommendation to use heat gun.


Appreciated.
All I did was heat the boards enough to melt the solder.And of course I did not cook anything on,or near,anything that was related to my escrap material.
thanks again pat


----------



## lithea (Jan 15, 2011)

While recycling computers, check it for laboratory instrument interface cards !!!

Old used lab instruments are usually sold without them and new ones are very expensive.
I look for example for interface card for connecting FTIR Bruker Vector 22 and the new one is for 3500 $ !!!

Check the cards and what look to be rare, offer at ebay... you will earn more and save values ...


----------

